# Need a little help if you are from Westminster Theological Seminary



## syahzuan (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello everyone, I am a Chinese Christian from Malaysia and recently I just enrolled in a seminary.

It's a good school but I am hoping to push my academic level higher than what is required of me here. I wonder if anyone who was/is from WTS here would be willing to send me your course syllabi (MAR/MDiv). I recently read Vos and Warfield and was very fascinated by them. I happened to learn that some of those are required reading by WTS students, so I am hoping to find out other required readings in your courses.

I can't find WTS syllabi on the internet so that's why I am here. Thanks!


----------



## Polanus1561 (Mar 31, 2020)

I found the answer just by googling "wts reading list"


----------



## syahzuan (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks John, I am not looking for the "recommended reading before entering seminary" though, rather the reading lists in each course syllabus. Thanks anyway.


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 31, 2020)

Reformed Theological seminary has all of its campuses ' syllabi online.


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2020)

You can see textbooks for each class at WTS here: https://www.wtsbooks.com/collections/wts-textbooks

May not be 100% comprehensive but sounds sufficient for your purposes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iainduguid (Mar 31, 2020)

Feel free to PM me, and I'll see what I can do


----------



## TheInquirer (Mar 31, 2020)

I tried to ask for a sample syllabus when I was interested in their modular ThM a couple years ago. I was denied - sounded fairly top secret . 

Definitely take a look at RTS stuff as recommended. All the lectures are free online as well as the syllabii. The Global program is also a very friendly program for international students and requires no travel whatsoever. I benefited tremendously from it.


----------



## iainduguid (Mar 31, 2020)

TheInquirer said:


> I tried to ask for a sample syllabus when I was interested in their modular ThM a couple years ago. I was denied - sounded fairly top secret .
> 
> Definitely take a look at RTS stuff as recommended. All the lectures are free online as well as the syllabii. The Global program is also a very friendly program for international students and requires no travel whatsoever. I benefited tremendously from it.


You need to have friends on the inside...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 6


----------



## TheInquirer (Apr 1, 2020)

iainduguid said:


> You need to have friends on the inside...



All my friends are in “low places”

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nomos (Apr 4, 2020)

TheInquirer said:


> Definitely take a look at RTS stuff as recommended. All the lectures are free online as well as the syllabii. The Global program is also a very friendly program for international students and requires no travel whatsoever. I benefited tremendously from it.



RTS doesn't have all of their classes online, but they have quite a few (33+13 legacy courses). Westminster has 11 (and 4 more you can find looking at their site years ago on internet archive). Covenant has many available too (39). I just made a spreadsheet of each available course from each institution, so I thought I'd share.

Blessings,
Ryan

Reactions: Like 1


----------

